# Mahindra 6500 dual clutch adjusting problem



## Nemanja (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello everyone,


I have a little bit of a problem and can't solve it because needed information can't be found in service manual, and I do not have appropriate tool to use information from manual. 

I need to adjust the clearance of release fingers on dual clutch and if any of you could share information of what is the clearance from release fingers to main drive plate I would appreciate it very much. 

Rane Luk Dual plate is the clutch.

Thanks in advance.


----------

